# I use to think Apex was cheap economic label when I realize they had strike eagles!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Joking or Golfing, whatever, some Apex were quite impressive yet sleeve always minimalist,but who cares what count in the end is the recording itself, boiled down to this, it's causal & factual, it's like quantum physics, Albert Einstien would tell you, James William Sydis, Saint-Saens you get the picture eventually.

Another honorable mention would be there Gesualdo one of the best I heard and it's an Apex album. What about there Telemann- Recorder for Sonatas and Fantasia (Just perfect).

Here is my favorite Apex: Rachmaninov Vesper all-night vigil (one of my first Apex, I recalled being blown to smitten.

I would also mention Le jeu d'amour:The game of love in medieval France and Le Roman de Fauvel and etc.

Sad to hear, they are no longer in buzziness (r.i.p) 

P.s there Transfigurated Night by Arnold Schoenberg is very very good (neologism moral obligation)


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The Apex's are re-issues of older Erato releases. Apex is a Warner Classics label, so it was probably created just for this purpose. I've bought a couple of titles in the hopes that they were remastered better, but so far I haven't been able to tell any difference. The Apex release shown below is a 2-CD, so if you don't already have the Erato titles, the Apex is a good one to get.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There's also Teldec stuff etc. on Apex, such as the IMO superb Schumann concertos with Argerich and Kremer.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I recommend the Honegger symphonies, Schnittke piano concertos, Hindemith organ works, Carter oboe concerto, Penderecki cello concerto.


----------



## StrE3ss (Feb 20, 2019)

My only apex and really love it
Orff: Carmina Burana, etc.

Sumi Jo, Jochen Kowalski, Boje Skovhus

London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Philharmonic Choir, Zubin Mehta


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My favorite Apex is Bach's English and French Suites played on harpsichord by Alan Curtis.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Theres some terrific stuff on Apex. Here's two excellent ones that you can pick up really cheap.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

So, what's the story? When all the music companies consolidated, into Universal, Warner, etc., are Teldec and Erato just two labels that Warner acquired? Where is there info on this giant conglomeration? Starthrower?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

What info are you looking for? A full list of titles? Check Warner Classics website, or do a label search at Presto Classical. The Carter title I mentioned is also in the Boulez Complete Erato box. That's a great set if you don't have it. 14 CDs of modern music.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

No, I was wondering about the whole story on when the big record companies all merged.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

My problem with Warner and Apex is that they do some kind of protection on their CDs so that an Apple CD player won't upload it to iTunes. It's not a huge problem because other computer CD things don't respect that protection and _usually_ upload it, but still it's a cheap, crappy corporate thing to do leftover from the era of Napster wars. I don't buy them for that reason.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> No, I was wondering about the whole story on when the big record companies all merged.


I'm sure you can find plenty of articles on the web. There's Sony/BMG, Warner, Universal. Concord has been growing quite a bit. I'm not sure who owns that label but they bought Telarc, and Fantasy Records. And Fantasy owned a lot of the classic jazz imprints including Prestige, Riverside, Milestone, and Contemporary. Universal controls DG and Decca, and distributes the Zappa catalog. And I think they own MCA now. There's different divisions of EMI. Warner has the classical stuff, and I think Sony bought into EMI last year.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

science said:


> My problem with Warner and Apex is that they do some kind of protection on their CDs so that an Apple CD player won't upload it to iTunes. It's not a huge problem because other computer CD things don't respect that protection and _usually_ upload it, but still it's a cheap, crappy corporate thing to do leftover from the era of Napster wars. I don't buy them for that reason.


Yes, Apex is one of those labels that blocks ripping. I can usually get around this with a Linux system, but not always.

My favorite is Koopman's Handel Organ Concertos. There are many other good ones, but I avoid buying them.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Didn't Sony put spyware on their CDs for a while? (Am I remembering correctly?)


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

apricissimus said:


> Didn't Sony put spyware on their CDs for a while? (Am I remembering correctly?)


You remember correctly.


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm partial to the Apex Zehetmair recordings of Mozart's violin concertos. Hadn't even noticed it was Apex until this thread.


----------

